# Smelly vivarium - what can I use?



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, got a question here for you all. 

We brought a vivarium off eBay for a bearded dragon that completely reeks, the guy we brought it off hadn't cleaned it out before we purchased it from him. He'd used sand for a substrate that was still quite dirty. We're getting a baby beardie in a few weeks and I want a nice clean vivarium to put him in. I've used something called Reptix Smell, brought from a pet shop, that cleaned the viv but covered up the smell for all of a day, so I'm not sure how effective a cleaner it is.

It might be that the viv will stink whatever I do, but can anyone suggest a reliable well-known reptile vivarium cleaner that I can buy? 

Also, an effective method of keeping a beardie vivarium relatively pong free? So far the best suggestion has been a basil plant in the vivarium. Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Tinx (Jun 5, 2009)

hiya! we have lino and tiles in our viv and so far have no smell and easy to clean :2thumb:

have you tried the disinfectant (beaclean) i found this quite strong smelling so might help. its a bit like nail varnish remover :lol2:
hope this helps

Jac x


----------



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks very much! We've got fake slate tiles, so hopefully the smell won't be too bad. Beaclean has been mentioned on other threads so we'll hunt this down and give it a go. :2thumb:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd use a strong disinfectant and clean it out with clean water after thoroughly and let it air for a week or so.

You could try this though: Odoreze™ Multi Purpose Odor Control Spray: NoOdor.Biz


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Hot water, bleach, scrubbing brush, then well aired - job done ! :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you want to try something nontoxic first, try completely covering the floor in bicarbonate of soda - the stuff absorbs odors - and then vacuum/brush it out. It might help get rid of the worst of it.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe try steamcleaning it , we brought a cheap one and use that for cleaning our vivs out ... removes all the odours. :2thumb:


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

I would scrape all of the sealant off and wash it with diluted bleach then reseal it as thats usually what keeps hold of the smell!


----------



## a-jones1324 (Jun 6, 2009)

just keep spreying with the reptex


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

i clean all my beardies vivs with hibiscrub disinfectant ,you can buy it from manor pharmacy chemist at around £5.00 a bottle last along time.


----------

